# T2i to 5D: ISO, AF, and IQ



## tmL (May 17, 2012)

Hey guys, so I'm considering an upgrade from my T2i to a 5D classic, mainly because I want to get better DOF for my portraits. While I feel like I have a good grasp on the difference between full frame and crop sensor, I would really like to hear your thoughts on the differences in ISO, AF, and IQ. The 5D will be 7 years old when (if) I purchase it this July as planned. With only Digic II and 7 year old technology, how does it compare to the T2i in these categories? I would really love having usable high ISO and obviously my T2i isn't great in that area, but if I switch to the 5D will my ISO reach suffer? Also, how is the AF system compared to the T2i? They both have 9 points but are all points created equal? The 5D also says it has 6 invisible AF points, what does that even mean? Finally (what I'm least worried about), IQ should be better on the 5D correct?

Basically I'm wondering if I should get a 5D this summer or wait another year and maybe upgrade to the 5D mark II instead (hopefully prices will have dropped to $1500 by then, but it would still be 2 times more than getting a 5D now). What I like about the mark II is I'm sure the ISO would outperform my T2i, the build quality is slightly better, I would get a slight MP upgrade, and the fact that all mark ii's have only been used for 4 years max (as opposed to 7 with the 5D). Oh yeah, how worried should I be if I buy a 5D now that I would need to do a lot of maintaining (sending it in for service) in the near future? That would add to the costs. Hope you guys can help me out!


----------



## zcar21 (May 18, 2012)

I don't have a 5d but for what is worth this is my opinion.

The 5d's highest iso is 3200, the t2i is 12800 if I'm not mistaken. Other than that the 5d is superior in every respect you mentioned and more. The extra af points work in AI servo only according to image-resource.com. When moving from a rebel the quick buttons and wheel are a joy to use. The downside is that you lose the flash. Like you mention, being an old camera, most of these have probably been heavily used so you need to be very careful when buying it. 

Also if you're into portrait you'll probably need a canon 85 1.8 instead of the 50mm. That $350 extra.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 18, 2012)

I went from a T1i to a 5D Classic. I never once regretted the decision. It's a great camera, and I still use it over the 5D Mark II sometimes. More manageable file size, and still puts out great images. Just put some good glass in front of it (which you don't really have yet), and you'll be happy.


----------



## Imajize (May 18, 2012)

I use a 5D classic and I'm looking to get a T2i (or 7D).  I shoot high volume 360º product photography and would love to use a camera with less DOF.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 18, 2012)

Imajize said:


> I use a 5D classic and I'm looking to get a T2i (or 7D).  I shoot high volume 360º product photography and would love to use a camera with less DOF.



Uhhh... If you want a camera with a shallower depth of field (less DOF) you want to stick with the 5D. The T2i/7D are both crop frame cameras, so with the same subject framing the DOF will be greater at the same f/stop and focal length.


----------



## tmL (May 19, 2012)

Oops, I guess I should upgrade my sig after lens shuffling XD I have a 17-40L, 24-105L, 50 1.4, and am hoping to get a 85 1.8 soon (if I upgrade to full frame, don't really want it on my crop)! Anyway, thanks for the help! Tyler, what ISO would you feel comfortable using your 5D up to? Or how does it compare to the T1i in terms of high ISO shots? I assume the T2i and T1i are pretty similar, with the T2i being a little better due to better digic processing?


----------

